# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Tattoo ideas.

## Quantum Constrictors

Heyo,

So I have wanted tattoos for ever. But my weight has always gotten in the way. You know I really would rather not spend 500-1000+ on a tattoo just to have it sag or have to be cut off when I lose weight (cut off if its in a area that will need skin removal)

So I have done some thinking about where I could get a tattoo on my body where the skin is not going to change. I have come up with my Wrist, my shin, top of my foot/hand. I think thats about it. 

Some ideas for tats are :

Bottom of left wrist have a cut on the dotted lines type deal. Not to big just a small one. The meaning behind this one is that I have a scar right there and I would get the tattoo right beside it. I got that scar from when my sister made me a bracelet and she cut it with a pair of scissors and totally slit my wrist. ( Was completely an accident )

Left Wrist have Freyja my normal wrapped around my wrist. Story behind that one is that when I first got her she instantly wrapped around my wrist and every single time I have her out she goes right for the wrist and wraps around it. Same wrist every time and she will just chill there the whole time and is hard to un wrap when I try to put her back in.

I want 1-4 or so different light sabers tattooed on the sides of my fingers.

Thats about it for right now. I have a ton more ideas but they are for parts of my body that can potentially change when I lose weight and I would rather not have that happen. 

Like my right arm I have an amazing sleeve tattoo in mind but my arms will most likely shrink when I lose weight. My left pec right over my heart I want one and another around my calf and shin on my left or right leg. Also another on my right shoulder blade.

Any one here gotten any of their ball pythons or other snakes/lizards tattooed onto them? 


*P.S I am not looking for any rude comments or trolls so think before you post.*

----------


## Mike41793

I would avoid visible tattoos if you want to get a job. So i vote for shin. But thats right on the bone so it can be painful for some people more than others. 

Youre a pretty decent artist so come up with a nice piece for your shin that incorporates your snakes, star wars or whatver you want into it that you like. Tattoos dont have to make sense to other people, just to you since theyre on your skin. (i.e. ball python intertwined between lightsabers lol). Or find an artist you like and work with them to get something you like.

I think the center of your shoulders right below the neckline would be a safe spot for one too. Not positive though.

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

> I would avoid visible tattoos if you want to get a job. So i vote for shin. But thats right on the bone so it can be painful for some people more than others. 
> 
> Youre a pretty decent artist so come up with a nice piece for your shin that incorporates your snakes, star wars or whatver you want into it that you like. Tattoos dont have to make sense to other people, just to you since theyre on your skin. (i.e. ball python intertwined between lightsabers lol). Or find an artist you like and work with them to get something you like.
> 
> I think the center of your shoulders right below the neckline would be a safe spot for one too. Not positive though.


I dont have to worry about the whole tattoo and job thing because mostly every place around here doesn't mind if you have tattoos. Especially pet stores. Every pet store has tattooed employees. And the field of work I am going through college for it wont really matter. 

My mom is a nurse and she is tattooed and my brother in law as tattoos as well and he has a great job making over $20 an hour. Both of them have clearly visible tattoos.  I dont really have to worry about it mate  :Good Job:

----------


## Mike41793

Wow thats cool to hear that everyone is so much more accepting up there. +1 for team Canadia!

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

Mhmm! Even the big chain pet stores like Pet Smart has at least 3 or 4 employees with tattoos showing on their wrists or arms or around their neck. My friend is a manager at a pool and spa company and she has 3 visible tattoos on her arms. I could go on XD

----------


## jbean7916

I have 5 tattoos and not a single one is visable when I am dressed for work. I have my lower back, my left rib cage, the tops of both my feet and my right ankle. 

I too would shy away from the shin for your first one. Go for something small and somewhere meaty. Nothing would suck more than not being able to finish a large piece because you couldn't handle it! (not saying you can't but everyone reacts differently to the pain, the vibration and the noise!) 

Also, find a good artist with good referrals and take your time with it. Listen to their advice on your art as well as the placement. I was originally goinf to get 4 lilies down my side but my artist flat refused to do it because it wouldnt fit well. We went with 3 and I couldnt be happier!


Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Daybreaker

I have 6 - upper back, upper left arm, right wrist, both sides of my ribs, and a full sleeve in progress that is usually visible at work (they don't mind, thankfully. I get a lot of compliments on it too, even while still in progress).

I have plans for an upper thigh tattoo of a portrait of one of my snakes but I am undecided on what snake and what photo to use for it. That's a long ways away though and I need to finish my sleeve first  :Good Job: 

OP: if you get a tattoo of your snake I would research many artists and see examples from them because IMO I see lots of reptile tattoos that look awful. It takes a good artist to do realistic, hyper detailed tattoos and I hope you find one.

----------


## DooLittle

I've got 6, and you can't see any of mine when I am dressed for work either.  Maybe a little of the one on my back/neck if my hair is up.  I have always wanted one on my wrist, but would have to cover it for work.  So that would be my vote, wrist.  I'm not sure where else, maybe the top of your foot?  I think tats might be as addicting as snakes..... :Very Happy: 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Don

I think it used to be that it would be difficult to obtain a job if you had ink.  That seems to have changed.  Now, you see professionals with tattoos as well as cops, nurses, etc.  As long as you don't tat the face, hands or neck you can still cover them.  Good luck.

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

Thanks everyone  :Razz: 

My mom,sister and he boyfriend all go to the same artist. He is AMAZING! this guy can do pretty much anything. I am going to bring up the idea to him sometime and see what he thinks. 

And yes thankfully todays generations and frankly just people today are starting to accept tattoos more and more and seeing them as artwork and something thats cool and not something that makes you a bad person. 

My mom just got a tattoo done a few days ago but she still has 2 or 3 more sessions till its done. Then my sister and her boyfriend are going in for an other and then they book and other appointment for 2 more a few months later. 

This is the guys gallery that I was thinking about going to :

http://www.hanger18tattoos.com/galle...?gallery_id=16

Its an old gallery he has a bunch of new ones on facebook. 

And I doubt I would go shin for my first one that will be later down the road when I lose weight.

----------


## Slim

During my recent job search I applied at PetSmart, and the application clearly stated that I could not have any visible tattoos since it was against the company's policy.  That's one of the reasons I never accepted their request for an interview.

To be brutally honest, I think you should wait to get your tattoos until you either loose the weight you want, or make peace with the weight you have.  Either way, it can be a celebration of a milestone.

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

> During my recent job search I applied at PetSmart, and the application clearly stated that I could not have any visible tattoos since it was against the company's policy.  That's one of the reasons I never accepted their request for an interview.
> 
> To be brutally honest, I think you should wait to get your tattoos until you either loose the weight you want, or make peace with the weight you have.  Either way, it can be a celebration of a milestone.


Wow that sucks Slim. Never said anything like that on the applications here in Canada. Like I said people at PetSmart here have tattoos that are clearly visible.

And yah, I already have my lost all the weight tattoo planned out. I really see no problem with a wrist one or something like that. I dunno its just ideas floating around my head that I like to talk about because sometimes my ideas sound good in my head and crazy to other people lol.

----------


## Mike41793

> I dunno its just ideas floating around my head that I like to talk about because sometimes my ideas sound good in my head and crazy to other people lol.


Nonsense!

Any idea that hatches out up in Mikeytopia is a good one.  90% of the time my ideas are always good.  :Good Job:

----------


## Slim

Maybe the difference is that you live in Canada.  Here in The States, we still manage to find no end of things to discriminate against...

----------

Badger711 (12-22-2012),_Coleslaw007_ (12-11-2012),DooLittle (06-30-2012),h00blah (07-03-2012),_Mike41793_ (07-01-2012),PitOnTheProwl (07-01-2012),_youbeyouibei_ (12-17-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

> Maybe the difference is that you live in Canada.  Here in The States, we still manage to find no end of things to discriminate against...


Maybe this^^^^

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Bellatrix_LeSnake

It's hard to tell anyone what to get for a design because a tattoo should be so personal. My only tattoo related advice is - pick what you think you want and where, then think about it for 2 months. If possible, print out the design, cut it out and stick it on the area and wear it around for the afternoon. Ask yourself repeatedly how you feel about it.

I got my tattoo last fall after six months of consideration. My friend drew the design for me (a celtic horse, representing both my love of horses and medieval things) so it was very personal and I loved the design from the moment I saw it. But I was glad I spent a long time thinking about it and and WHERE to put it. I ended up putting mine on my mid-calf, for some of the reasons you outlined. I lost about 80lbs five years ago, and although I've kept it off, having that experience has made me wary of any area that could potentially stretch should I gain any of the weight again.

----------


## Antimatter

> I would avoid visible tattoos if you want to get a job. So i vote for shin. But thats right on the bone so it can be painful for some people more than others.


Honestly so many people have tattoos now that the job thing is becoming less and less of an issue, as long as you're not covered head to foot or anything, and you don't have anything visible that's obscene. Maybe different if you're trying to become a medical doctor or something because hospitals have codes and such, but a lot of jobs you'd probably be just fine. Worst case scenario you'll end up having to wear sweaters or long pants when you might not want to, but that's not a big deal in my opinion. The wrist one you talked about might not be the best to have really visible since it could easily be misinterpreted in a job interview or something....

I'd avoid the fingers, as finger tattoos fade very quickly and need to be re-inked pretty much constantly otherwise they look like crap--bet they hurt like hell, too. I've got quite a few tattoos, and am constantly trying to think of new places to get them that won't change quite as drastically with age as some spots do. I'd absolutely love a sleeve but I don't know how it'll look when I'm 80. My first was back of the neck below the hairline and along the spine. It didn't hurt much, it can be easily covered if you have long hair or wear scarves, and it seems like a pretty safe place as far as body changes go. Shin could be a good one too!

Where art is concerned, I think you should decide that for yourself. My tattoos are all very personal, I think if I got something suggested by even a close friend (let alone strangers on the internet) I would probably come to regret it. People always talk about how getting them is a bad idea because "you'll get tired of it" or whatever--if it's something that means enough to you that you'll go through hours of pain to have a reminder of it on your body forever you won't. 

Getting tattooed is probably one of the more unique and amazing physical experiences I've ever had, definitely worth it--

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

LOOOL revive old thread much XD No biggie! I ended getting a tattoo though! I never posted pics of it on here though LOL

I got a job too so I dont have to worry about it. 


Ill post the tattoo in a sec lemme go find a pic.

Ok here is a pic I took right after I took the bandages off :



I will get a picture of it now sometime tomorrow.

----------

Badger711 (12-22-2012)

----------


## satomi325

Lucky.  :Sad: 

In my field of work, having visible tattoos is really unprofessional and does make a difference in being hired. That's good that you don't have to worry about such a thing.

 I would stay away from bones. And honestly, I would wait until you reach your weight goal. You don't want distorted tats. Even in areas where you think that it won't matter, it will.

----------


## Antimatter

Looks awesome Reptilla! I'm glad you took the plunge  :Smile:

----------


## OctagonGecko729

> Any one here gotten any of their ball pythons or other snakes/lizards tattooed onto them?


No BP tattoos yet but if I ever produce a world first that I really like I may get a portrait done.

----------


## twoyrbrat

*I do have visible tats. 2002 was the year I became the "blessed people of the ink" I have thought long and hard (30 years) and went there. I work for myself doing Massage as my primary job, my landscaping as a secondary backup. I am always working different job sources during this horrid economy. As for my tats? Full right arm sleeve. Back of neck. Right lower leg. Left shoulder blade.*  :Razz:

----------


## threezero

congrats on your first tattoo. for sure will not be your last one

----------

